# Where do I begin?



## ~*regina*~ (Nov 6, 2015)

I wanted to know how you go about showing your dog?

The puppy I got from the breeder was actually breeders pick, long story short I ended up with him and very happy I did. He is a love and he makes us smile everyday 

I get compliments all the time that he's a handsome pup and has a nice head. I never thought about doing dog shows before, we purchased him as a companion for my mom and to hopefully compete in Agility and do Therapy work.

How do I know if my pup is good enough for the show ring? How do you even start training for something like this? I would love to try it out but not 100% sure yet.

Sorry if these are silly questions but I know a lot about dog sports but nothing about showing. Thanks!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Start with your puppy's breeder. They should be able to help you fill out the paperwork, and learn how to handle your puppy in the ring, or find a handler to do it for you. Hopefully they are local and can help you.

Your puppy needs to have AKC full registration and be intact (not neutered or spayed). 

Join your local golden retriever club and join national: www.grca.org for information about how to groom and show your dog.

There are also lots of facebook groups that you might want to join. Your local kennel clubs and golden retriever clubs probably have groups facebook groups you can join to get information about shows and fun matches in your area. There are also other facebook groups like: Learning to Show Dogs. 

Become familiar with our breed standard, which is the rule of how golden retrievers are judged by: https://www.grca.org/about-the-breed/akc-breed-standard/

Also look into grooming information: https://www.grca.org/about-the-breed/articles/grooming-your-golden-joanne-lastoka/

I've only owned one show dog. There are many people on here that have owned far more than I. I ended up with a show dog accidentally. The breeder didn't have a show home for my girl, so she sold her to me. Which I had no intention of showing in the beginning, but I warmed up to it later. We started showing in the 9-12 month class. You can show in the 6-9 month class. At specialties, golden retriever only shows, sometimes there are 4-6 month puppy classes.

To find out if your puppy is good enough for the show ring, they are usually evaluated at 5 weeks of age then again when they are several months of age. In between those ages, they grow all kinds of funny. High rumps, under bites, long necks, all kinds of odd things can happen when they are growing and make determining show worthiness difficult. 

In your puppy's pedigree are the parents or grandparents show champions? That helps a lot if they are.

I did get some points on my girl. I decided at the age of 3 that I wasn't going to breed her due to some of her personality issues. So I have spayed her, which means I can no longer show her. Sometimes I miss showing because of the friends I made in the show ring. So if you can, get out there and have fun!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

First things first...is he on full registration? If not he will be eligible for performance events, not conformation.

Next, there are not AKC level show puppies in every litter so pick of the litter is a little in accurate. Did the breeder indicate he was show quality? If so, has your breeder or who ever did the evaluation successfully evaluated dog that has completed it's AKC championship? If not, there still might be a chance he is a show quality dog but it is less likely as it is very competitive in our breed and the differences between a dog that will be competative with an owner-handler, finish-able by a professional (usually costs between $4000-$20000) and not show quality are very minute and usually can only be seen or felt by people who are experts, trained, or experianced. If you need an assessment and your breeder is not really a competative show person, you can wait until your boy is about a year and then contact a prohandler to evaluate, you just have to be prepared to hear nagatives as well as positives and not everyone can, showing is definitely not for the thin skinned. Another option is after 18 months finding a CCA event, the scores will not indicate if he would be competitive in the conformation ring but you could ask each of the 3 evaluators if they feel it would be worth the time and money to put him out there. 

Even if he is not AKC show quality there are other organizations that are far less competative like UKC and IABCA. They also tend to be more accessible to amatures due to the limits that usually keep pros away and they can be a great place to start before going to AKC shows. UKC even offers Altered classes at some of thier shows so even if he is not on full registration and is neutered you still may find a place to dabble in conformation showing. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I didn't want to get into the whole thing about whether the dog was "show pick". At the last show in Alaska in January, we had a BYB person that puts a lot of pups in homes in our area, show one of her young bitches. This was a bitch with no show in her pedigree for many generations. Surprisingly the bitch looked great and did ok at the show. Sometimes I think we get too hung up on whether the dog is a show breeding or not. Sometimes I think we need to encourage everyone to get out there and show their dog whether they are "show pick" or not. Your suggestion for UKC or IABCA is good, but not everyone has those in their area. Our pool of AKC show dogs is ever smaller, and our numbers are way down for shows. I'd like to be more encouraging of everyone to get out there and try out a dog show. All you have to lose is your entry fee and some of your time. 

I do think it's possible to end up with a show dog by accident. I know I did.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Go to dog shows close to you and watch watch watch the golden ring and keep track in the catalog of the dogs and handlers. A convenient way to find shows is Infodog.com: http://www.infodog.com/show/state_shows.htm?_p=Y

Meanwhile socialize your pup so his every experience with the wide world gives him more confidence and extroversion . Teach him to accept fingers in his mouth and think that means a dab of something yummy like cream cheese or peanut butter etc. He needs to be very bombproof and smiley even with distractions all around. Teach him stand-Stay and make that fun. Gradually build up until you can toss treats behind him, but he will look at your face and stand like a statue until released to go get it; next have him Stand-stay and put a shock & awe treat on the floor in front of him, and teach him to let you set his feet & to lean forward until released to go get it. Clicker training is especially helpful , and there is a good book somewhere on clicker training show pups. You want to raise a showboat puppy who has presence and joy.

Sign up for a local handling class, Have him groomed by someone really skillful with show golden, and then ask a reputable show handler for his or her opinion.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> I do think it's possible to end up with a show dog by accident. I know I did.


I absolutely agree. I don't give one fig about pedigrees or how many champions are in a pedigree. If my post can off that way it was unintended. 

What I was trying to convey is the evaluation of this puppy. 

Dogs get called picks all the time and it is not always indicative of suitability for being competative in the show ring. It could be this was the puppy with the best drive, the best temperment, the most charming personality, having a trait that is mostly lacking in a line and therefore very valuable in a breeding dog even if the dog is not likely to be competitive in the show ring. 

I don't know what pick means for this puppy in regards to expert evaluation. And as the poster seems to indicate they are completely new to showing, yes, I am suggesting an expert evaluation to help decide if or where to show. If the breeder is not an expert and not all are, then an outside expert would be a good idea. 

I really do hope the OP tries conformation it is a very addictive sport, especially for those who thrive on challenge.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Well congrats on the fur baby. Where in Pennsylvania are you? There is a MATCH in Reading PA Sunday April 3rd . 
JUDGING SCHEDULE Jr. Showmanship: 9:30 A.M. with Conformation Breed Judging: immediately following Jrs.
CONFORMATION (divided by sex): Puppies: 3-6 months…6-9 months…9-12 months Adults: 12 to 18 months & Open

I will be going to this event, if you are local I'd love to meet you and talk grooming/showing/ or all things dog. It's $10 that day and less if you enter early. Love to meet up. 

Have you watched a golden retriever conformation event?
Really my best advise is get him used to trotting, and being touched.
You will need someone to help you and pretend to be the judge.
Showing the bite, then moving their hands all over the dog, if you have a boy that means the testicles.

Then you'll get your dog to trot in a few shapes, the "down and back", "a triangle", or "a round in a rounded square" shape.

Entering the shows can be a pain. You'll use 
http://www.raudogshows.com/
http://www.infodog.com/entry/default.htm?pg=/entry/inc_seldog.htm&_p=Y

And it is really easy to get disheartened. Expecialy when you are a novice person up against a professional handler.

You'll need a lead and a collar. I had to get a metal snake chain for my boy he wasn't responding well to the braided one I had.

Here is a good source to read. https://images.akc.org/pdf/events/conformation/GESHW1.pdf

I am new and if you need to talk I am here.

My boy was the breeder "pick". He wasn't picked by the the other breeders looking to get one of her pups, so I received him She had 5 boys (2 proven or show homes & 3 puppy homes).. I am very surprised how much I like showing him, even more so that he like doing it. My breeder at Mountain's Goldens (She also makes leads, "Twisted Leads") asked me to just get him 1 point and a CGC title. Since I was new and I wasn't sure if I really wanted to go full on campaigning him. Her initial goal or request has been completed, I want the title now. It's a lot of work but with the right friends it is amazing.

Hey is your dog listed on K9 Data?


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Everyone gave great information. See if you can find some confirmation or handling classes in your area. The best way to learn is by doing also see if you can find a mentor someone that will let you tag along to a show and hang out with them while they show. You can do grunt work fetch and carry and ask questions and more importantly watch and learn. Showing can be fun and interesting and it can be tiring and stressful. 

Don't be put off at a show people run around too and fro and don't always have time to chat and they see a lot of people that come and go so sometimes they are not always keen to give up much information till they know you a bit better. But lots of ways to learn try a match those are fun informal and a great way to get started. Good luck


----------



## Coastal24 (Mar 4, 2016)

Everyone here has given you great advice. Another point to consider is what your goals for showing are. Do you want to show this dog because you think they will win? Are you interested in showing just for experience and bonding with your dog?

As others have mentioned, the first step would be getting them evaluated firsthand by someone with experience. Even if your dog doesn't evaluate as extraordinary, it can still be worthwhile to show - assuming they do not have any DQ faults. As long as you know the reality of your dogs potential, showing can be a great deal of fun, provide bonding, and a great way to meet people too! Many people who start out just dabbling in showing end up becoming really into it and the experience gained can possibly lead to getting a show quality pup in the future as well. 

The above posts give you a great starting point and I encourage you to give it a try. The show community can seem intimidating at first, but I have found people are always willing to help if asked


----------



## ~*regina*~ (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank you everyone!

Yes, he is fully registered 

Sire: Gambit's Battle Of Trafalgar
Dam:	Gambit's My Lucky Day

I really am dumb when it comes to all of the "showing term" and such.

I am about an hour away from Reading! I will have to check my schedule to make sure there is no Agility trials or classes that day, I may just have to come and check it out!

My Aunt breeds Shelties and when I was living in MA and was younger I use to go with her and help groom and hold her dogs while she was in the ring. I can see it is ALOT of work but I am interested to see if Fenway would do good in a show.

So just so you know I actually got last pick for a male puppy (breeder had already picked the puppy he wanted to keep which was Fenway). When I got to the breeders house he let me know that the puppy I was going to get developed a lump after his distemper shot and he could not sell a dog to me that was needing medication. So he gave me the pup he originally was going to keep and this other pup after off the medicine I believe found another home (I don't believe he kept any males in the litter). Anyways I hope I explained this right... I give him 5 stars for not selling me a puppy that had a problem. I am very happy he gave me Fenway instead, it was meant to be


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am new to showing and my breeder has been my mentor along with all her contacts.
So first place would be to contact your breeder and see if he can help you.

A match is an excellent place to learn. Many experienced show people will bring their new dogs to a match so the dog learn, along with many inexperienced handlers learning. Through showing, I am meeting so many new people and even people in other breeds are helping me.

I would also look to see if there is a golden retriever club near you and try to get active in that.

Go one Facebook and their are groups for Learning to show dogs, and all kinds of variations. Plus, I have learned tons on this website.


Good luck! Don't give up.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Well.... my youngest was purchased to be a companion dog first... and then I also wanted a nice looking dog with good structure and solid clearances (those hips and elbows!) behind him for obedience. 

I train at clubs where people are very active in all sports, including conformation. And most of these people who also show their goldens in conformation - they evaluated him and pushed me to show him. 

I spoke with his breeders (who show) and met up with them to have them evaluate him as well... and basically all the breeders involved they looked him over and really got their hands on him before I showed him... and then very early on when I was showing him. 

Then too - I connected with people who became my mentors and/or others that I leaned on for advice. I was just at an obedience trial today and had one of those hilarious moments where I looked around and saw somebody I KNEW but couldn't place. And I kept looking over and finally walked over to do a "Do I know you?" Turns out this person was somebody who put me in contact with Bertie's breeder and she and I set up quite a bit together at shows the first year. Last year she wasn't at as many shows, nor was I... and also I didn't expect to see her at an obedience trial (LOL) so I'm not that terrible with my memory (though it is pretty bad). And yeah, she brought somebody else who had a young dog starting out the same time as mine.... 

So literally - unlike obedience and agility, it's not necessarily a sport you start out in just by training. It really is a lot more clubby and about who you know and what you can learn from them.... if you want to do the handling and grooming yourself. 

You might want to -

1. Talk to the breeder, see if they know somebody who shows who might take you under their wing. 

2. Hunt down your nearest golden retriever club that does meetings, and start going. 

3. You can always do really cold call contacts with show people in your area, introduce yourself, ask for help. A lot of people are really nice. You need somebody to help you with grooming. It has to be hands on help because you don't want to take too much off or too little off... and there's common sense advice about baths, etc.

4. Handling classes - try to do 2-5 before showing.  

5. If everything is good as far as your dog not having anything really bad going on that would dq (funky bite, undersized, etc) him - then you need to pick up a few things you'll need for showing. Bare min is a dryer and a table. 

Good luck.


----------

